# Suche Ajax Javascript library



## Guest (29. Nov 2007)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suchen nach einer Javascript library die fuer mich Ajax aufrufe erledigt. Ich bin nicht (!) auf der Suchen nach den ueberladenen und mit viel zusaetzlichen zeugs (ala Rico, Dojo, Prototype etc), sondern nach einer kleinen, aber feinen library, die mir die Ajax aufrufe vereinfacht.

Ich habe http://www.openjs.com/scripts/jx/ gefunden gehabt, aber habe dahingegend probleme, dass ich nicht mehrere Ajax aufrufe parallel machen kann


```
jx.bind("Call?text="+someText, function(data){
    	show(data, "lCall");
    }, "json","get");
    
    jx.bind("Speak?text="+someText, function(data){
    	show(data, "ISpeack");
    }, "json","get");
```
es wird nur der zweite Callback benutzt, scheinbar ueberschreibt die lib den ersten....

daher ... wenn jemand die lib kennt, weiss jemand ob das damit zu loesen ist

oder kann mir jemand eine gute Library fuer reine Ajax aufrufe empfehlen ?

Danke euch !!!


----------



## Guest (29. Nov 2007)

ups... jx.load soll es heissen


----------



## maki (29. Nov 2007)

Ist dir klar das du in einem Java Forum und nicht in einem JavaScript Forum bist?


----------



## AlArenal (29. Nov 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist dir klar das du in einem Java Forum und nicht in einem JavaScript Forum bist?



Werden noch Wetten angenommen?


----------



## masta // thomas (29. Nov 2007)

Vielleicht postet er es auch deswegen im "Programmierung Allgemein" Board?


----------



## AlArenal (29. Nov 2007)

masta // thomas hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielleicht postet er es auch deswegen im "Programmierung Allgemein" Board?



Stimmt. Macht viel mehr Sinn eine JS-Frage in einem allgemeinen Unterforum eines Java-Forums zu stellen, als in einem JS-Forum


----------



## masta // thomas (30. Nov 2007)

Macht vielleicht dann Sinn, wenn man sich hier im Forum öfters aufhält und die Gemeinschaft sympatisch findet?

Nja, wie dem auch sei


----------



## byte (30. Nov 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> masta // thomas hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es geht ja um AJAX und nicht um pures Javascript. Warum sollte man hier keine Fragen drüber stellen dürfen? Wollt Ihr das ganze Thema Rich Internet Components aus diesem Forum ausklammern?


----------



## Gast (30. Nov 2007)

schoen zu wissen dass eine Frage auch ernst genommen wird.

Schoen zu wissen, dass man von einer Community, von der man eigentlich was haelt und helle koepfe vermutet, sich taeuschen kann.

nunja... 

dann mal vielen dank


----------



## Gast (30. Nov 2007)

grr... wenn ich mein login usw noch wuesste und die email adresse hier noch stimmen wuerde koennte ich mich sogar einloggen...

in diesem Sinne
deathbyaclown


----------



## SnooP (30. Nov 2007)

ach jott... - man kennt doch das vorschnelle geblubber in den gängigen Foren oder?  davon wird man sich doch nicht etwa abschrecken lassen? 

Ich wäre übrigens auch an so einer Bibliothek interessiert... - find aber prototype, auch wenn das sehr groß ist, dafür eigentlich ideal, weil man doch meist evtl. doch später mehr machen will und auf die $-Funktion will ich auch nicht mehr verzichten *g*. Ideal wäre prototype mit versch. Kompoenenten, die man je nach Bedarf "ein/abschalten" könnte.


----------

